# Placemat advertising



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Picked up a nice color lazer printer for 25$ on Ebay that does up to 11x17 paper and am think about making some placemats and giving them out. Anybody ever see a template for such a thing? I figure 150$ worth of toner should do about 10k to 15k placemats and paper is nearly free here locally. I could make a template in Excell but was looking for other suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Use Publisher or a print program, set up your text boxes to be the size of the ad - a business card size - vertical or horizontal - is easy for buyers to visualize. You can also offer 1/2 size, double size, etc.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Interesting concept.
Are you thinking about selling spots on these, or just putting your ad on there?
I am always looking for a place to advertise that won't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

A couple of thoughts from someone that's been in the printing biz for 17 years:

1. Your idea is a good one, especially if you'll hit the sidewalks and sell the ads.

2. Make sure the toner/ink that you use doesn't bleed or re-wet when it gets wet. What are you going to do if the restaurant kicks you out if one of their customers ruins a $90 white blouse after water spilled on the placemat? *Do a bunch of tests at home before you sell these ads.*

3. If you are running short runs or multi color, the laser printer is the way to go. If you are running several thousand at a time, my bet is that a print shop can do this easier and faster, _especially if you negotiate *broker pricing* with them._

4. When you get a customer base built up, start selling ceramic coffee cups with the same idea using ads. Big bucks in this, set the life span of 6 months, and resell the ads for another new order then. Cups should cost less than $1 each, printed.


----------

